

 Why wouldn't you use it? - xlfe
http://remember.themalk.com/SkCb16004

======
fredsanford
Because, from the front page it's not clear what "it" is and why it would be
of value to me.

~~~
rizla
It's a Todo list, there should probably be something on every page that
explains this and some kind of help.

------
xlfe
Looking for feedback on what features to add and other improvements. Thank
you.

------
rizla
Some way to share this with a group of people

